# Costume ideas please



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Our party this year is once again "Horray for Horrorwood" and the invitation says come dressed as your favorite celebrity, cartoon character, historical figure, etc. I need some ideas since hubby shot down my most perfect idea saying it was REALLY poor taste..lol. We are both short, round people. He's black and I'm white. I suggested he go as CeeLo Green, which he still may. However, if there was a couple type of costume we could do it would work better. I suggested OJ Simpson and Nicole, which is the one he said was really bad. I thought it would be GREAT!!! I figured he could walk around with a glove that was too short, I could be bloodied up, etc. But NOOO, Mr. Politically Correct stopped that idea. Does anyone have any ideas? Oh yeah, and I'm taller than him! Suggestions please!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could do a "Lilies of the Field" thing - he could be Sidney Poitier and you could be the evil Mother Superior


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Othello and Desdemona... They both end up dead. 

Seal and Heidi Klum...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Also, "Night of the Living Dead" - you could be Barbara and he could be Ben.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think you two should reverse races.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about Undercover Brother & She Devil, from the movie Undercover Brother.  Roxy and I love this movie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And there's always Sheriff Bart and Lilly von Schtupp


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about From Dusk Till Dawn

Fred Williamson & Selma Hyak


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

How about Sigfried and Roy...moments after the tiger attack.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jungle Fever?? http://hannahpoturalski.wordpress.com/2010/02/26/jungle-fever/


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL...we actually thought of some of these, except Lilies of the Field and Sigfried and Roy. We'd have to take ALOT of creative license with the others..lol. Add 100 lbs to Madelyn Kahn and Selma Hayek, 100 lbs to Cleavon Little and take away about 5 inches (not THAT way...get your minds out of the gutter!!!!). We were just talking about Sheriff Bart and Lily this morning. Or Sidney Poitier and Kathryn Houghton in Guess Who's Coming to Dinner, which is one of our favorite movies of all time because it is SOOOOO us!!!!! We didn't think anyone would get it though because Sidney is tall and thin, Kenny is short and not thin. Same with her. Maybe if we put them on steroids...hehehe


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

Penguin and odd job.....kind of mix match but funny.... oh, Michael Jackson 1985 and Michael Jackson 2005! Haha, that one would be a little taboo too. One could go as mini me and the other Webster.... you keep stressing short so those are the ones that come to mind (other than the MJ one).


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

How about Oompa Loompas from the Gene Wilder version? Short, round and *orange* skin...


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*My daughter was at a halloween party last year and one of the kids was an Oompa Loompa. Really simple costume. He wore one of those cheap/disposable white painter jumpsuits, knee high striped socks, and orange face paint. If it were me, I'd add a green wig. *


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Flavor Flav and Brigette Nielsen (the later years)?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Louis Armstrong & Barbra Streisand in _Hello, Dolly!_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Trish, you have enough suggestions to last you for the next several Halloweens


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

CeeLo Green! LOL! That would be great to see!
How easy would that be....hmm let's see oversized sunglasses, sequin t-shirt, oversized teeth with a pillow stuffed under your shirt. Yeah, that'll do. 

How about Lily and Herman Munster?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

what did you go as last year? and what were some of the other people dressed as? My thing at a costume party, is I want people to know who I am (character wise) and not be too obscure. Some of the ideas above would be hard to figure out without telling someone which takes away the fun. Now if you did Tarzan and Jane, most people would know. just saying.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Spiderclimber said:


> what did you go as last year? and what were some of the other people dressed as? My thing at a costume party, is I want people to know who I am (character wise) and not be too obscure. Some of the ideas above would be hard to figure out without telling someone which takes away the fun. Now if you did Tarzan and Jane, most people would know. just saying.


I agree with you SC, but do you know anybody else that wears an over-sized pocket watch around his-neck along with a viking hat and still thinks he 's all that?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Part of the fun of a good costume party is seeming someone dressed up as a character that they should never have been, you know like a 200 pound "playboy model" or a 4 foot tall frankenstein. Some of the fun is taking your physical attributes and using them in a hysterical way for a night. 

Myself i am 5' 10" tall. My favorite outfit is on stilts to become an 8 foot clown. But I did a costume a while back where I became a midget miner with a coal sack on his back. I was about 30 inches tall when in costume as I was scrunched down inside his coal sack. It was great fun but not really functional for a costume all night. But no one could figure out who I was which was great. 

From your descriptions of yourselves, You could go with multiple off the wall but recognizable couples. Morticia and Gomez Adams could be fun and not too hard to pull off. Go as an animated character if you want like the smurfs. That movie is coming out soon. Or go with a block buster film and be captain america and his leading lady. A trashcan lid with some blue facepaint and goggles and you are all set. 

Just have fun with it and make it a recognizable character for the life of the party.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

How about the wicked witch's winged monkeys?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay... so it isn't a costume idea, but I thought these might fit a movie-themed (or carnival-themed) party. I saw these popcorn bags and cardstock burger/dog/fries "boats" in the party supply area at Michael's today:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

ok lady.... so have you decided?? I like the oompa loompa idea  I'd definitely fly to NJ to see that!  j/t luv ya jiminy

ooooooooooooooooohhhhhh wait....... _* jiminy and pinocchio
*_heeeheeeheee :laugheton:


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Widow of the Web from Krull. Gets me every time. Of course, I tell people I am just a black widow so as not to lose cool points. : )


----------



## thedeeperyougo (Oct 25, 2011)

you could also do medusa and a man turned to stone... he'd have to paint himself grey and you'd have to paint yourself green and get some snake hair


----------

